# PEC Potentiometers, etc



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PEC = Precision Electronic Components

Anyone tried these pots? They are available through Antique Electronic Supply, Arizona

They are military spec and are *Made in Canada* Listed at $9.95 USD each.

They also have chicken head knobs for pots *with knurled shafts *(about 17 colours).

www.tubesandmore.com

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Dave!

What I have heard mostly of AES recently is that they have become a very EXPENSIVE way to shop.

As I remember AES from 10 years ago, they were well respected, but it appears that today, they have moved the decimal over a place. You should easily find the same things at other suppliers for significantly less.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They have PEC pots at Active electronics in Canada, but I've only seen linear taper in various values. Maybe they can order the others.

I love PEC pots, but they have two issues: You can't really solder to the back of them, they are a bit bigger in diameter than the typical CTS.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Keeps....Have a look at these Jupiter (C-JB) caps...$$$$$$....ouch !!

http://www.tubesandmore.com/scripts...CH_TREE01=CAPACITORS&SEARCH_TREE02=10_JUPITER

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Indeed Dave

Have a read of this forum thread http://antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=129215 it will make my joke about using bees wax make more sense :food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Keeps....Yes...I was thinking of you when I read the description of these caps.

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAH 

I am still working on The Professors Transmitter Project! I will get those castaways rescued!!


I just need to find out how to make enough batteries with sea water to have the power to transmit the SOS!!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a couple of thoughts on the PEC pots.
First of all they are incredibably accurate and of the highest quality.

Negatives. 
Audio taper are available but I havent seen anyone sell them anywhere.
My local electronics store sells them BUT they are all LARGE diameter, long shaft ( yes you can cut the shaft) and all Linear taper.

Biggest negative which should not be underestimated.
I'm sure there is a good reason BUT you cannot solder anything to the cassing. Solder will not stick.
Take a sec and think before you buy. How can I use these pots if I cannot solder anything to the casing?
I did it BUT I had to make a lot of modifications to get around this problem.

Great pots with special design problems that need to be addresed...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

When I just redid my pots, I didn't solder anything to any part other than the solder lugs. I connected the shafts together with a grounding wire buy looping the wire around the threads as I put them in the guitar. Not a lick of noise issue.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> When I just redid my pots, I didn't solder anything to any part other than the solder lugs. I connected the shafts together with a grounding wire buy looping the wire around the threads as I put them in the guitar. Not a lick of noise issue.


I have seen the same thing done with ring connectors.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

greco said:


> I have seen the same thing done with ring connectors.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


^^; Yea, I should have grabbed a goodly hand full from Active Surplus, they have them at the back, top of the self on the left I think. 2 or 3 dollars a pound fill a bag or some similar deal!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for the heads up on the PEC pots...........i bought a pair a few months ago but haven't even taken them out of the bag yet..............crazy glue for solder...........lol


----------

